

Show HN: Pactt - Keep in touch with occasional incentives - accoinstereo
http://www.pactt.co

======
accoinstereo
Today's hyper-connectivity is damaging to relationships. Services like
Facebook help us keep tabs on friends, not keep in touch with them. This false
sense of proximity is dangerous, and I've personally witnessed it gradually
rot away meaningful friendships of mine.

So I hacked together Pactt. Would love to hear your feedback on the MVP, below
or via feedback [at] pactt.co.

